# Solo's new vivarium



## terryo (Mar 13, 2011)

Well, now I'm done with all the upgrades. This is Solo's new viv, and hopefully it should last for another two years at least. Now I have to plan something for his Summer outside. He has such a different personality then Pio. Pio is still in his hide now...2 days so far...just looking outside. Tomorrow I'll try putting a worm in there, his favorite to help him come out of the hide. Solo has never stopped looking and has walked around the whole viv. Went in the hide, came out and went in again. The two CHE's are 100 wt. 10.0 UVB in the middle...a nice big flat stone to eat on. Basically the same set up as Pio. It's a 78 gal. tank.


----------



## Laura (Mar 13, 2011)

like!!!!!
had to add !!!! said my post was too short.. HA!


----------



## Candy (Mar 13, 2011)

It looks beautiful Terry. I have to admit that Solo looks a great deal like my little Eddie.  Where do you have Pio now? Did he get a new viv too?  Great job as always. If you lived closer to me I'd have you come over and help me with all three of mine.


----------



## onarock (Mar 13, 2011)

I knew it would be good and I was still suprised!!


----------



## JohnathanO (Mar 13, 2011)

Every time I see a pic of any of your enclosures it makes me wanna go redo mine lol 

Looks Great


----------



## LindaF (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful, just like the one for Pio. Wish you could put together one for my red foot.


----------



## Isa (Mar 14, 2011)

Terry, I love Solo's enclosure. It is amazing! I love the colors, the substrates, the hides... everything! Your little Solo is growing beautifuly  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## terryo (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you all....I have to mention the different personalities....really amazing. Pio, as of this morning is still sitting in her hide. The minute I put Solo in she explored the whole viv...end to end...and then ate a strawberry, went in and out of the hide a few times. Then sat on the big stone a while, went into the water...and finally went into the hide to bed for the night. I'm going to give Pio a few worms now to entice him to come out. Maybe they each have different ways to show stress....fascinating to watch how different they are.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 14, 2011)

I was really noticing how by adding the background picture stuff, it really gives it the feel of more depth and more plants.


----------



## terryo (Mar 14, 2011)

I love the background when you can't see through the tank. It just adds to a vivarium and makes it what it is. I cover the sides and the back, and usually leave the front open. Solo has 6 in. across the front, because it was there for Pio so I left it. A little more security. I don't cover the front for my boxies.


----------



## heyprettyrave (Mar 14, 2011)

what kind of soil do you use for this? and how do you keep it all up and running so nicely? my plants seem to die so quickly. plus id like to try this with my empty 40 g


----------



## DeanS (Mar 14, 2011)

Very nice Terry!


----------



## terryo (Mar 14, 2011)

heyprettyrave said:


> what kind of soil do you use for this? and how do you keep it all up and running so nicely? my plants seem to die so quickly. plus id like to try this with my empty 40 g


Thank you.
Sometimes I have to clean the water dish twice a day, or she drags in through the rest of the viv. Also if I see any poop, I take that out right away, or she will walk through it.
I don't put the CHE directly over any plants or they will burn and dry out fast. It really taks care of itself. I always have to trim the plants or they grow too big. I throw in some seeds from my big Rose of Sharon and when the little sprouts come up she eats them, and doestn't bother with the plants also I throw in some spring mix seeds for her to eat. If she has the little sprouts, she won't bother with the plants. (Pio that is). Solo so far has never tried any plants....probably because she doesn't finish her food and can come back to it later if she's humgry.


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 14, 2011)

It looks beautiful!! Solo is very lucky  I love that big flat rock.


----------



## terryo (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you Katie. It is just a piece of slate. I took it outside in the street and hammered the edges so it wouldn't be square.


----------



## zzzdanz (Mar 14, 2011)

And another beautiful enclosure...not that there's ever a doubt when it's a Terry enclosure.


----------



## cdmay (Mar 14, 2011)

I think I should just start sending you all of my hatchlings to raise. You sure take superb care of your animals.


----------



## terryo (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you for all the nice compliments everyone.


----------



## DaveTheDadHaileeTheDaughter (Mar 14, 2011)

That is totally fantastic Terryo !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 14, 2011)

Very Nice Job.[/align]


----------



## jensgotfaith (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow! Terry- you are amazing. I'm always in awe when I see pics of your enclosures. Wow....


----------

